# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Strava, social network for athletes, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - strava.com

youtube.com/StravaInc

facebook.com/Strava

twitter.com/Strava

linkedin.com/company/strava-inc.

instagram.com/strava

Strava on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Michael Horvath

Co-founder and Chairman - Mark Gainey

----------


## Airicist

Ride with us

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> This short film is our way of saying, “Thanks for taking us on your ride,” and an invitation to cyclists everywhere to ride with us. We’re so grateful that Strava has become a ritual for millions of cyclists around the world, and Ride with Us celebrates the many rituals that connect our fellow riders. Whatever your ritual, wherever you ride, ride with us.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Strava Is Using Data To Create A Community Of Athletes"
Wearables, fitness trackers, and GPS all contribute.

by Courtney Dickson
January 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mark Gainey, Co-founder & Chairman, Strava

Published on Jan 23, 2018




> Mark Gainey, Co-founder & Chairman, Strava and Ari Levy, CNBC. Full session video from CB Insights A-ha Conference, December 13, 2017.

----------

